# Crawler Harness



## pusheeman (Aug 29, 2004)

rmihelcich said:


> All of the posts helped me a ton, i got a good idea of what im going to try. I need to get to the store and get some bottom bouncers, I looked through some old tackle boxes and i found what I think to be in line weights. They are lead sinkers hollowed out with a rubber seal in the middle...will these work too?


Those sound like rubber core sinkers, they stay attached to line, hard to get off when bringing a fish in. Snap weights clip on line with pinch pad, as you reel fish in, and weight gets near rod tip, just pinch the pad to finish playing fish with nothing on line.


----------

